# Depressão invulgar nos Açores



## Vince (7 Jun 2007 às 22:34)

Acabei de tropecar num tópico do Meteored muito interessante  

Na opinião de alguns users do Metored, a depressão na zona dos Açores apresenta características incomuns, eventualmente parecidas com as que deram origem ao Vince.

*A discussão está aqui:*

Borrasca fría aislada con anomalia cálida convectiva en capas ...
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,71110.0.html

*Alguns extractos da discussão:*



> Nimbus:
> _bajas en el núcleo frío, hoy 07 de junio a las 06 UTC al oeste de la Península
> 
> Interesante situación._





> Vigorro:
> _Un nucleo frio en altura con una anomalia positiva en capas bajas es una estructura muy parecida a la que presentan los sistemas tropicales, ¿no?... confused ¿o estoy diciendo una burrada?... brothink
> 
> En los diagramas de fase que has metido se ve que hasta presenta simetria... si a esto unimos lo de que la anomalia favorece la conveccion... Roll Eyes_





> Nimbus:
> _Vigorro ha establecido la línea base de lo que  ha ocurrido y está ocurriendo:
> 
> - Se forma la DANA en niveles altos sin reflejo en superficie
> ...





> Vigorro:
> _Si no me equivoco la genesis de Vince tuvo un inicio muy parecido... Roll Eyes
> Ah, dos datos...
> -- el embolsamiento de aire frio asociado a la DANA parece que tendera a intensificarse, segun el GFS...
> ...





> Vigorro:
> _as condiciones generadoras de los ciclones tropicales se pueden dar en otras partes del planeta distintas de las tropicales. Los elementos claves o ingredientes para la formación de estas perturbaciones parecen radicar en la retroalimentación positiva que existe entre una baja en superficie capaz de generar convección en un entorno inestable, que a su vez se profundiza gracias a la liberación de calor latente de la propia convección y de los flujos de calor sensible que se intercambian con la superficie subyacente marina, todo ello en un entorno de escasa cizalladura vertical. Estos ingredientes se deben dar al unísono. Estas condiciones se dan preferentemente en los trópicos donde se observan los grandes vórtices de dimensiones significativas. En latitudes medias y altas se pueden dar mecanismos equivalentes pero menos intensos, que conllevan la formación de mesociclones que muestran muchas similitudes con los del trópico; incluso en el Ártico son posibles tales desarrollos, como lo demuestran las bajas polares. El Vince puede catalogarse como un mesociclón de latitudes medias por sus dimensiones espaciales y temporales. Su génesis hay que buscarla en una DANA de tipo polar que se desgajó de la circulación polar situándose entre Azores, Canarias y la Península, con un marcado núcleo frío y convección asociada. La DANA evolucionó a una baja fría con reflejo en superficie, manteniéndose la convección embebida. En la fase de disipación la baja fría se dividió en dos, dejando un núcleo residual con vientos relativamente poco intensos en latitudes más bajas. En ese entorno, el Vince comenzó a desarrollarse y tomar características de tormenta similar a las de tipo tropical en la segunda mitad del día 8 de octubre, hasta que pasó a ser categorizado como un ciclón, bautizado con nombre oficial en la segunda mitad del día 9. Posteriormente fue perdiendo actividad para pasar de nuevo a tormenta organizada alrededor de un vórtice en niveles bajos y penetrar por el suroeste de la Península el día 11 de octubre. La entrada de los restos del Vince en la Península durante el día 11 fue muy llamativa, causando vientos racheados y precipitaciones moderadas e intensas en Andalucía occidental. Posteriormente, su actividad fue debilitándose con suma rapidez._





> Gale:
> _Su similitud en proceso con VINCE es importante... Colección de últimas imágenes, y las más expresivas, a las que acabo de tener acceso rebuscando.
> 
> En ellas se observa la intentona de generar una muralla convectiva completa alrededor de un supuesto ojo. La estructura no llega a hacerse muy muy evidente, aunque sí apreciable, y tampoco tan evidente como en el caso del VINCE._
> ...





> Vigorro:
> _Primera imagen: 14'41z...
> Segunda imagen: 18'14z...
> RGB pseudocolor..._



Continua aqui:
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,71110.0.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2007 às 23:12)

será que ainda vamos ver alguma depressão tropical ou mesmo alguma depressão tropical, mas a água do mar encontra-se mais fria agora do que na altura do Vince.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2007 às 23:13)

tempestade tropical em vez de depressão tropical


----------



## Rog (7 Jun 2007 às 23:38)

A depressão pode ser um pouco invulgar para esta altura do ano para esta latitude habitual para o anticiclone, ou até um pouco invulgar devido à sua extenção, mas apenas um "pouco"...
Não acho que seja muito parecido ao Vince (furacão ), teve sim algumas caracteristicas idênticas, mas mínimas... as caracteristicas gerais são as vulgares de um ciclone ou depressão como lhe queiram chamar.. 
Por algumas horas quando esta depressão esteve no auge, o centro parecia querer criar alguma organização, mas ficou-se por ai sem grande desenvolvimento, e se teve condições para uma depressão ou tempestade sub-tropical foram apenas durante algumas horas... mas as condições mínimas não estavam reunidas para grandes desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2007 às 13:49)

Seja lá o que for, tem um aspecto interessante com toda aquela convectividade a NW e W.

*Imagem 12:00 UTC (13:00 PT)*


----------



## Angelstorm (8 Jun 2007 às 14:54)

Também não creio que nada de anormal se irá passar, no entanto as previsões não deixam de ser interessantes:


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2007 às 23:07)

*18:00 UTC*


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2007 às 15:55)

Mais uma linda imagem do Vísivel....


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 16:20)

Minho disse:


> Mais uma linda imagem do Vísivel....
> 
> ]


O seu aspecto realmente suscita dúvidas.. embora o seu desenvolvimento não deva ser grande coisa, mas ainda assim, condições sub-tropicais não são de excluir de todo...


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2007 às 19:00)

Eu acho que haverá poucas dúvidas de que pelo menos desde ontem ou anteontem  isto tem/tinha qualquer coisa de subtropical, as imagens de ontem são completamente invulgares. Acho que aquilo simplesmente não acontece nestas águas, entre o continente e os Açores.  Só que é tão pequeno que é quase insignificante considerar estra depressão do tipo x ou y. Mas fica a curiosidade, pouco mais do que "académica".

Dos 4 ou 5 modelos que estão disponíveis para análise ao Core e evolução ciclónica para os nossos lados, o GFS tem-no sempre mostrado como tendo transitado para um core hibrido, e depois durante algum tempo um warm-core ,claro que tudo muito, muito fraquinho. Dos restantes modelos, dois deles apontavam para a fronteira, no limite, e apenas um deles indicava um cold-core puro.
O NHC ontem ainda falou nisto nas Discussions, mas não falou em nada de subtropical, chamou-lhe "LARGE DEEP LAYERED OCCLUDED LOW PRES SYSTEM E OF THE AZORES", mas hoje não faz qualquer referência.












*06:00 UTC*





*12:00 UTC*





*14:15 UTC*






*18:00 UTC*





Hoje as imagens já não me impressionam tanto. Parece bastante mais fraca, ontem por esta hora estava no auge a convectividade, o que é pena, porque toda aquele lado Leste está a começar a interagir com o litoral de Portugal continental.

Pena a deslocação ser para o continente, se tivesse sido para a Madeira como foi com o Vince, talvez tivesse tido outro desenvolvimento. Mas por outro lado, embora a temperatura das águas fosse maior, na Madeira teriamos um windshear que seria fatal .
Portanto, foi o que se pode arranjar hehehe, duma forma ou outra, pouco mais sairia daqui.

*SST 8/Jun*






*Windshear *
O Windshear continua a não ser mau,mas ontem foi excepcional.


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2007 às 10:27)

O pouco que resta é apenas uma tenue circulação em superficie, com nuvens muito baixas que mal se distinguem no IR. Em altitude já não manda em nada desde ontem devido ao outro sistema a NW deste. Perdeu também todas aquelas bolsas de convectividade que eram tão interessantes.  RIP !
O engraçado é que o Vince passou por um processo idêntico, em que o sistema foi dividido em dois devido à influência de outro a noroeste do Vince, mas era outro local e outras condições que não estas.

*Visivel 06:00 UTC*






*Visivel 12:00 UTC*







*IR 12:00*
No IR percebe-se que só existe à superficie, já sem qualquer interesse.


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2007 às 19:27)

Para finalizar definitivamente o assunto e este tópico, algumas imagens de ontem:

Anomalia de temperaturas na zona da zona da depressão, do GFS,  12.00-12:00z


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 20:33)

Pois essa banda nubosa passou aqui pelo Minho e ainda deixou alguma precipitação...


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 23:31)

É pena é que nestes casos de dúvidas tropicais no Atlântico, apenas sejam válidas as informações que saem do NHC, nenhum outro centro meteorologico tem grande poder para questionar e defenir uma tempestade como tropical... e o NHC como é evidente, centra a sua atenção mais nas Caraíbas e Golfo e o resto do Atlântico apenas tem direito a atenção quando já não restam dúvidas de ninguém quanto à origem tropical...


----------

